# Better off stealing something you can drive



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

http://ksn.com/2015/09/23/police-chase-with-combine-ends-in-gunfire/


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Disgruntled employee?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

BUT IT HAD REALLY BIG WHEELS..

I thought it was faster... I plead not guilty. Ah Kansas


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Few rounds through the cab would of made him change his mind if he has any ?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Disgruntled employee?


Angry muslim?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Angry muslim?


Happy Muslim?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Happy Muslim?


Maybe he was gonna take it home and make a clock out of it?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nitram said:


> Maybe he was gonna take it home and make a clock out of it?


And get invited to the White House.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

PaMike said:


> Disgruntled employee?


He worked at one of the quick shops in town. Kind of odd and sad deal.

Trey


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> Happy Muslim?


Is there such a thing?


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Is there such a thing?


Sure is when they are raping their favorite goat.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Is there such a thing?


OH Ya.. when they are beheading a Christian. or blow'n up some thing


----------

